

Ask HN: Idea Sunday - ashwin_kumar


======
dragonbonheur
Buy the domain idea-sunday.com and set up a site where people can post new
ideas only on Sundays while all the other days are devoted to posting code,
constructive discussions and other stuff.

------
js7
A well constructed laptop with good processor and lots of RAM (16gb) that has
a great trackpad and is sub 800 euro! (Sorry - just venting)

------
js7
A device that is essentially a smartphone when used on it's own and a PC when
it is connected with a monitor and wireless keyboard

------
asaddhamani
Idea Sunday was discontinued by the mods IIRC.

